# How common is GR cancer?



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

After my Bo's cancer diagnosis, I did a lot of research, as I'm sure everyone here has done. I came across this article by Rhonda Hovan in which she says that 60% of all goldens will die of cancer (66% of males and 57% of females), double the all-breed average, though GRs still have an 11 year expected life span. Is the rate really that high? If so, am I setting my self up for more heartache if I bring another furry golden guy into my house?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mr. BoJangles*

Goldens aren't the only ones who die of cancer. Last year we lost our 10 year, 3 month old, Male Samoyed, Snobear, to hemangiosarcoma. All of the breeds have something they are prone to and in my humble opion as a dog ages, it's chances of dying from cancer grow greater.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

My golden Daisy died of cancer but so did my lab mix Bella, my chow mix Sandie, and my german shepard mix Muffy. I'm not sure if it's the type of dog or just the fact that it's common in dogs.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are you setting yourself up for heartache if you get another golden? I would have to say yes because no matter how short or long you have them and no matter what you lose them to (old age, cancer, seizure, kidney failure . . .) they are going to break your heart--goldens just have that way of making you fall head over heels in love with them. BUT, that said and having recently lost one rescue golden to cancer after only having him for 7 months (the big guy in my avatar), I would not give anything for the time I had with him and would do it again even knowing the outcome. I will never be without at least one golden.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

First I am sorry about you losing your Bo. We lost our Beau (BoBo) to hemangiosarcoma at the age of 11. We have lost 4 goldens over the years to cancer but I would not have had their love, their companionship, their devotion and their sweetness if I had decided not to have more goldens because of cancer. I lost my horse after having him for 29 years and it wasn't long enough so I knew I would take any time I could to have goldens in my life. I know of several dogs in our area that are not goldens that have died of cancer. I guess I figure the heartache of losing them is the price I pay for the time they are in my life and the happiness they bring to my life.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

I often ask myself the same question!

Anyone hear of any connection between lawn or home pesticides and cancer? Someone mentioned that to me the other day and it's been haunting me ever since. 

We do have a lawn service (we live in a condo) that fertilizes the lawn and we did have a pest control person spray the inside for bugs every other month (we live next to a nature preserve and the spiders like to move in in large numbers). I called and cancelled the service to day since we are bringing a puppy into the home.

I can't help but wonder if I "caused" Sophie's cancer in some way... dog food? treats? people food? rawhide? environment? plastic toys? swimming? dog park? grill smoke? Frontline flea/tick medicine? Shots? Microchip? Genetic issues?


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I lost my Subiaco to cancer a year and a half ago. I can't imagine life without Jaro whose pic is my signature.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Siques said:


> I often ask myself the same question!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but wonder if I "caused" Sophie's cancer in some way... dog food? treats? people food? rawhide? environment? plastic toys? swimming? dog park? grill smoke? Frontline flea/tick medicine? Shots? Microchip? Genetic issues?


One thing I learned after beating myself up that the cancer was something I did or didn't do is that we can't blame ourselves. We do the best we can with nutrition and care and that with cancer there are no guarantees. So you just do what you can, research what you can, and enjoy every moment you have. We have a pest control for our home that is environmentally safe. I only give titers (after the puppy schedule of shots), I feed the best food I can, I watch out for all the things I can control. That is all I can do so please don't beat yourself up over losing Sophie to cancer and thinking it was your fault!!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Having loved and lost the most wonderful Golden ever to cancer has strengthened my love for this special breed. Beau had the most joyful spirit and wise soul of any dog I have ever met. The fact that I lost him to such a terrible disease does not change my love for the breed. 
I have many friends who have lost various breeds of dogs to cancer. One friend lost two collie brothers to lymphoma at the age of 5 only 6 months apart from each other. 
The sad part of dog ownership is that they have such short lifespans in relationship to us.
I know that I will always have a golden in my home and my beloved Beau's memory will guide me as I choose the next Golden to grace my home.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My golden and bichon both died from cancer. Unfortunately cancer is a major killer of goldens. I have yet to met a golden owner who has not lost a golden to cancer.


----------



## Irina (Dec 5, 2010)

It's been almost a year since we lost our Beam. During her short (8.5 years) life she endured 2 different cancers. The battle with hemangiosarcoma was very draining emotionally . We still don't have a puppy. I'm afraid I will not be able to find enough inner strength if our new baby faces cancer.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

The oncologist at Univ. of Wisc. VMTH told me that 80% of goldens will get some form of cancer. She told us their hospital sees a ton of Goldens. She said it's the result of a small gene pool in the American stock. Size is also related to cancer. Apparently, reducing the height of the dog by an inch would significantly reduce cancer rates, but the people need to agree to change the breed standard.


----------

